

Pienoon – Multiplayer game where you can throw pies at your friends - peter637
https://github.com/google/pienoon

======
jnaveen
This would be a nice facebook game. I had made a similar one called stones and
roses long back.

------
pavel_lishin
The popover 'learn to make games with C++' in the YouTube video is kind of
annoying.

------
Kiro
Cool! Did you make this?

